
Ask HN: Place to discuss world economics and policy? - dustingetz
A place that isn&#x27;t reddit or HN and leads itself to civil, longform discussions of current events, with a scholarly emphasis, does this exist anywhere?
======
brudgers
If there are such places, I would suspect that their existence relies on
careful management of endless september and being selective in terms of
allowing participation...or another way of looking at it, is that they are
unlike the internet in terms of cultural norms by being unlike the internet in
terms of promotion. E.g. the best way to facilitate scholarly discussion is by
restricting discussion to scholars.

All of which is speculation.

